# Leftover Cyp



## Beezy (Oct 15, 2017)

It's not a life-changing amount, but it seems really wasteful as the months go on and I do a little math in my head. Is there anything that can be done with it?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 15, 2017)

Why is so much left .. I never have that much left.


----------



## Beezy (Oct 15, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Why is so much left .. I never have that much left.



The plunger stops where it starts to bevel. That's a long neck and it stays trapped in there. Only way to get it out into my quad would be to draw back in and try to push it out.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 15, 2017)

Get different pins then


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 15, 2017)

Slin pin. Just have a little patience when you draw it up.


----------



## Beezy (Oct 15, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Slin pin. Just have a little patience when you draw it up.



Is Slin Pin what I tell the doc?
I use an HSA so I want the tax break, even on pins.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 16, 2017)

That is a nonsense waste of precious oil. That adds up every pin. I try to get every damn drop.


----------



## Jin (Oct 16, 2017)

I always leave a tiny air bubble in to push all the oil out. If you inject a little air into your muscle no big deal. I've gotten it down to where I know what volume of air to keep to ensure all the oil gets pushed out and no air is injected. You don't need different pins if you adjust your technique.


----------



## snake (Oct 16, 2017)

You need a different pin. 

One other thing; what the hell gauge is that needle? It maybe the blow up but damn, that looks like a lawn dart!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm missing something?
I've NVR had left over oil in the barrel.

Is this standard procedure somewhere?   What'd if miss?


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 16, 2017)

Pin it back into the vial that simple or learn how to pin!


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 16, 2017)

Beezy said:


> Is Slin Pin what I tell the doc?
> I use an HSA so I want the tax break, even on pins.



Ask for a 25 or 27g 1/2 inch 1ml insulin syringe 

Got the 27g instead of the 25g this time and haven't noticed the difference


----------



## Beezy (Oct 16, 2017)

snake said:


> You need a different pin.
> 
> One other thing; what the hell gauge is that needle? It maybe the blow up but damn, that looks like a lawn dart!



It's a 22g2


----------



## Beezy (Oct 16, 2017)

Jin said:


> I always leave a tiny air bubble in to push all the oil out. If you inject a little air into your muscle no big deal. I've gotten it down to where I know what volume of air to keep to ensure all the oil gets pushed out and no air is injected. You don't need different pins if you adjust your technique.



I have tried that and squeezed a little air in there. It didn't hurt, anymore than the 22g pin already hurt, but it was such an awkward sound and feeling I couldn't do it again.


----------



## Beezy (Oct 16, 2017)

SFGiants said:


> Pin it back into the vial that simple or learn how to pin!



I was worried about bacteria growth if I threw it back in the vile and used it again next time.


----------



## Jin (Oct 16, 2017)

Beezy said:


> I have tried that and squeezed a little air in there. It didn't hurt, anymore than the 22g pin already hurt, but it was such an awkward sound and feeling I couldn't do it again.



You'd be well advised to use a smaller pin. It'll save you scare tissue down the line and a bit of gear in the process. 

As far as that awkward sound and feeling: suck it up buttercup Even if you have more than enough of an air bubble in there you can see with your eyes when the oil is all pressed out and simply not squeeze the rest of the air out. Like I said, after practice, I can put in exactly enough air to just push out all the oil and no more. 

I know guys have recommended slin pins, but personally I just don't have the patience. Not even if I backload them.


----------



## Beezy (Oct 16, 2017)

Jin said:


> You'd be well advised to use a smaller pin. It'll save you scare tissue down the line and a bit of gear in the process.
> 
> As far as that awkward sound and feeling: suck it up buttercup Even if you have more than enough of an air bubble in there you can see with your eyes when the oil is all pressed out and simply not squeeze the rest of the air out. Like I said, after practice, I can put in exactly enough air to just push out all the oil and no more.
> 
> I know guys have recommended slin pins, but personally I just don't have the patience. Not even if I backload them.



Maybe this is a better question for google, but wtf is a "buttercup" anyway? 
I've never seen one that I know of, but sounds delicious.


----------



## Jin (Oct 16, 2017)

Beezy said:


> Maybe this is a better question for google, but wtf is a "buttercup" anyway?
> I've never seen one that I know of, but sounds delicious.



Its a flower, you ****ing pansy.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 16, 2017)

Why would anyone pin with a 22.. You guys do a lot of weirdo shit


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 16, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Why would anyone pin with a 22.. You guys do a lot of weirdo shit



I use 22g. Lol. My buddy gave me like 200 of them and that's what they gave him for his trt. I usually use 23 but I'm a sick fukk


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 16, 2017)

Fuk that scar tissue build up is a real thing


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 16, 2017)

Beezy said:


> I was worried about bacteria growth if I threw it back in the vile and used it again next time.



Use the needle you drew with not pinned!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 16, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Fuk that scar tissue build up is a real thing



Definitely is. I can't even pin in my glutes anyore from so much scar tissue. When I get on trt and thats all I take then I'll use slin pin. But during a blast for a meet I'm not gonna sit there for ten minutes trying to inject 3mls of gear thru a slin or 25g. **** that


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 16, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Definitely is. I can't even pin in my glutes anyore from so much scar tissue. When I get on trt and thats all I take then I'll use slin pin. But during a blast for a meet I'm not gonna sit there for ten minutes trying to inject 3mls of gear thru a slin or 25g. **** that



I always use a 23g long or 25g short and draw with a 18g, 25g long sucks!

People overthink and make shit complicated lol.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm getting into slin pins .. very easy quick 1 cc . Great for trt or fast esters


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 16, 2017)

I'll warm up the oil up or mix long esters with short .  My short esters oil is like water making for a much faster shot when it mixes with the cyp even with a 25


----------



## Jin (Oct 16, 2017)

I pin everything with 25. Draw with 18. 3cc really doesn't take that long even with long esters.

I feel like 1cc out of a slin pin takes longer.


----------



## Beezy (Oct 16, 2017)

My doc hit me with a script for 200 22g pins and 200 1ml tubes, so I've been using them. I draw with them too, but I'm only drawing .5ml for my trt.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 16, 2017)

Seeker said:


> That is a nonsense waste of precious oil. That adds up every pin. I try to get every damn drop.



Seeker never misses a drop of my man juice....


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 16, 2017)

Slin pins are available online, they are not that expensive....



Beezy said:


> My doc hit me with a script for 200 22g pins and 200 1ml tubes, so I've been using them. I draw with them too, but I'm only drawing .5ml for my trt.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 16, 2017)

I pin my glutes with a 22,  1.5 no problems ever in my years of injections. Not even a bump on my rump. Every drop used. Pussies.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 16, 2017)

Beezy said:


> Is Slin Pin what I tell the doc?
> I use an HSA so I want the tax break, even on pins.



Insulin syringe.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 16, 2017)

Even a full cc drawn up with an insulin syringe only takes a couple minutes.  You fellas must be some busy mthrfkrs to not have time for that.  And PIP?  Not even once in 4 years.  Sure there are several things that can contribute, and injecting at light speed is one of them.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 16, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Even a full cc drawn up with an insulin syringe only takes a couple minutes.  You fellas must be some busy mthrfkrs to not have time for that.  And PIP?  Not even once in 4 years.  Sure there are several things that can contribute, and injecting at light speed is one of them.



I'm gonna start getting some slin pins for sure. The scar tissue does suck. Sounds like Styrofoam when I jab it into my glutes.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 16, 2017)

What gauge are slin pins? I can just order some tips for my 3cc syringes.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 17, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> What gauge are slin pins? I can just order some tips for my 3cc syringes.



Usually 29 or 30.  I just order them from walmart.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 17, 2017)

28 g 1/2 inch works great


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 17, 2017)

I'd draw with a 20g and pin with a 21g


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 17, 2017)

21g is like a harpoon lol, 22or23 is better // 25g is too slow for me


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 17, 2017)

You guys got alot of patience with them slin pins...


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 17, 2017)

SFGiants said:


> Pin it back into the vial that simple or learn how to pin!



Wtf ...........


----------



## Beezy (Oct 26, 2017)

BRICKS said:


> Even a full cc drawn up with an insulin syringe only takes a couple minutes.  You fellas must be some busy mthrfkrs to not have time for that.  And PIP?  Not even once in 4 years.  Sure there are several things that can contribute, and injecting at light speed is one of them.



All my doc had were 23g slinpins, but they are awesome. Nothing lost and go in a little easier than the 22g.
Also got my first cycle today, so perfect timing. 
Thanks Bricks


----------

